# 8 weeks White Rhino buds pics inside, when to harvest?



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi
So im having this white rhhino, its 8 week into 12/12 light, the trichs are still mostly clear. I want to harvest it at 9 weeks. What to expect in the next week? Do the trichs will get cloudy with some amber in 7 days?


----------



## powderwilkening (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn!!! Lookin good. Yeah might see some amber in 7 days but probly more cloudy. What are you feeding that sucka????


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 29, 2011)

oh shit, those are looking sexy bruh
I got a couple of questions for you that i hope u dnt mind answering.
How long did you veg for?
How tall are your plants now?
Did you use any techniques?
What sort of nutes and soil have you used?


----------



## HaNdGr3NaDe (Jan 29, 2011)

Like most of the White strains such as White Widow, White Castle and White Rhino are the longer flowering period plants. I would wait until week 10 or 11 to harvest, the last weeks are crucial in getting that sucker to put out every last bit of its juices. 

The plant looks very healthy and swollen, looks very nice indeed and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

powderwilkening said:


> Damn!!! Lookin good. Yeah might see some amber in 7 days but probly more cloudy. What are you feeding that sucka????


Im feeding with products from biobizz (biogrow and biobloom)



wavey.mofo said:


> oh shit, those are looking sexy bruh
> I got a couple of questions for you that i hope u dnt mind answering.
> How long did you veg for?
> How tall are your plants now?
> ...


Veged for 6 weeks
I have just 2 plant from green house company, the white rhino is 55cm and the A.M.S strain plant is 90 cm(havent fimmed or toped)
I used the F.I.M. tehnique/training for the white rhino you se in those pics, thats why so many colars
I have used soil in mix with perlite, soil wasnt nothing special, regular one.



HaNdGr3NaDe said:


> Like most of the White strains such as White Widow, White Castle and White Rhino are the longer flowering period plants. I would wait until week 10 or 11 to harvest, the last weeks are crucial in getting that sucker to put out every last bit of its juices.
> 
> The plant looks very healthy and swollen, looks very nice indeed and let us know how it goes.


Yeh i know about the White Widow that it can go until week 11 because its a more sativa dominant but White Rhino its almost pure Indica so i think 11 weeks its to much for her, breeder say 8 weeks for comercial growers, 9 weks for full ripnes.

Almost forgot to mention, i have used 250w, MH in veg and HPS in flower. More pics, first one its how w.r. looked at 2 weeks of flower(monster bush, f.i.m. tehnique is very good) and second pic at 8 weeks :


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 29, 2011)

HaNdGr3NaDe said:


> Like most of the White strains such as White Widow, White Castle and White Rhino are the longer flowering period plants. I would wait until week 10 or 11 to harvest, the last weeks are crucial in getting that sucker to put out every last bit of its juices.


White Widow strains and White Rhino strains are not long flowering plants. When you get 90 day and 135 day 150 day flowering strains, those are long flowering strains. 

In this case it sort of depends on which knockoff White Rhino is being grown. They can run from about 56 days to 70 days. The original Cup winning White Rhino that was renamed Medicine Man is a 60 day strain. 

It might be helpful to know whose knockoff White Rhino is actually being grown before anyone suggest any certain total number of days or weeks they should go.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your answers man. +REP


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 29, 2011)

Cristal said:


> Yeh i know about the White Widow that it can go until week 11 because its a more sativa dominant



There is another example of what happens when dealing with information about knockoff strains. Depending on whose White Widow is grown the flowering period can range from 55 days to 75 days ... and some are mostly indica and some are mostly sativa. 

The original Cup winning White Widow that was renamed Black Widow is a 70 day strain.


When asking or advising about knockoff strains it is always important to mention which breeder's knockoff is being asked about or information given is for which breeder's knockoff. If not the chances are fairly great that misinformation will be given/received.


----------



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> White Widow strains and White Rhino strains are not long flowering plants. When you get 90 day and 135 day 150 day flowering strains, those are long flowering strains.
> 
> In this case it sort of depends on which knockoff White Rhino is being grown. They can run from about 56 days to 70 days. The original Cup winning White Rhino that was renamed Medicine Man is a 60 day strain.
> 
> It might be helpful to know whose knockoff White Rhino is actually being grown before anyone suggest any certain total number of days or weeks they should go.


Hi Brick
Many times when i see your post i read them and i like and learn from them, you have a great knowledge and i apreciate your help on this forum. 
As for the White Rhino, i have the seeds from green house company. In your opinion, when i should harvest? 9 weeks it will be enough, now at 8 weeks i see more clear than cloudy trichs.
I have read feew of your post wehere you say that most people are worng when they harvest at 50% amber as the peak levelsof thc are degradin in cbn. 

On many forums i have read that thc is degrading and forming cbd not cbn, but that could be wrong as cbd levels are genetic and strain dependent, right? This is my first grow and when started i had in mind that i will harvest when more trich are amber because i want the medecinal effects of the cbd(i have anxiety disorders and sleep disorder) but now after reading few posts of yours i learned that i will cut from potency of the plant if wait to long for harvest and that amber trich dosent mean higher cbd, just higher cbn.
So whats your opinion on this strain from green house? Should be enough 9 weeks for good medicinal effects?



wavey.mofo said:


> Thanks for your answers man. +REP


You are welcome and thanks for the rep.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 29, 2011)

> *As for the White Rhino, i have the seeds from green house company. In your opinion, when i should harvest? 9 weeks it will be enough, now at 8 weeks i see more clear than cloudy trichs.*


*

It is impossible to predict if it will change enough in one more week. You will just have to watch and wait. 

*


> *I have read feew of your post wehere you say that most people are worng when they harvest at 50% amber as the peak levelsof thc are degradin in cbn. *



Yep, that is how it works. Some people talk about wanting potent pot and smoking potent pot but when many harvest at peak potency it is too much for them, it is too potent, and they wrongly blame it on harvesting too early when it is a combination of them having picked the wrong strain that does not give them the body stone/couch-lock body buzz they hoped for so to get what seems like more of it they throw away THC, they lower the potency level, they tone down the THC in the strain and because 'The Dutch Masters' have pretty much bred CBD out of modern strains. They have bred for high THC levels, for true potency and potency only and not for medicinal properties.



> Juiced Marijuana Offered to Medical Users as Alternative to Smoking
> June 15, 2010
> 
> A California physician is offering his medical-marijuana patients a liquefied version of the drug that he says won't produce much of a buzz but does contain chemicals helpful in treating a variety of illnesses, the Washington Post reported June 1.
> ...





> Sam the Skunkman says that nearly all modern cannabis is pretty much CBD-free or the levels are so low as to be miniscule, landrace indicas are the way to go.
> 
> Right now there's simply no strains available where cbd will make up more than 2% of the overall cannabinoids (.5% of the flower weight) and no way of cultivating a noticeably higher cbd content. For the most part conversion of cbg into cbd is controlled by a single gene (Bd) which is codominant with the gene that converts cbg into thc. For example a plant that inherits a Bd gene from one parent and a Bt gene from the other will have roughly equal content of Cbd and Thc. However, if the plant is homozygous for Bd it will have very little thc and if its homozygous for Bt it will have very little Cbd.
> 
> While it is true that afghani landraces can have a high cbd content. Since having a Bd gene will replace half of the thc content with cbd seed companies always remove the Bd allele from the gene pool in order to maximize thc potency and stay competitive.





> On many forums i have read that thc is degrading and forming cbd not cbn,



That is what a lot of people believe, but then people believe a lot of things that are incorrect when it comes to cannabis plants and how to grow them.

THC BIOSYNTHESIS








The capitate-stalked glandular trichome changes color as it matures. Newly formed and immature glands are clear, glands reaching optimum THC production are cloudy or milky and amber trichomes have already passed their peak. By looking at the trichomes you can also determine the best time to harvest your plants. When most trichomes have gone cloudy and a few amber ones have appeared, the plant is at its peak. 




> but that could be wrong as cbd levels are genetic and strain dependent, right?



CBD is genetic and is not increased trough THC degradation, though CBN is and since CBD has been almost totally bred out of modern strains and even though CBN is not the same thing and does not do the same thing, because it mainly does effect the body couch-lock lovers who do not understand cannabinoids think they are increasing CBD levels by harvesting when there are more amber trichomes. 

Cannabinol is the primary degradation product of THC and increases in concentration with plant age. The concentration of this product in the bud is heavily dependent on the time of harvest. Harvesting the bud at a late stage also means that the concentration of CBN in relation to THC will be higher when compared to the peak of THC production.

CBN content increases as THC degrades. It is only mildly psychoactive and can cause "fuzzy head", drowsiness, disorientation and sleepiness in the smoker, properties that can be considered unpleasant in nature compared to the clear high of the THC. Its affinity to the CB2 receptors is higher than for the CB1 receptor, meaning that it mostly affects the body.





> This is my first grow and when started i had in mind that i will harvest when more trich are amber because i want the medecinal effects of the cbd(i have anxiety disorders and sleep disorder) but now after reading few posts of yours i learned that i will cut from potency of the plant if wait to long for harvest and that amber trich dosent mean higher cbd, just higher cbn.
> So whats your opinion on this strain from green house? Should be enough 9 weeks for good medicinal effects?


I am not a big Green House Seeds fan. If I wanted the genetics that won the Cup I would have purchased Medicine Man from Mr. Nice Seeds. But you can't set a date, a set number of days or weeks and say that is when you will harvest and be sure you will be harvesting at the best time. You have to go by trichome color. 

Green House Seeds White Rhino is said to be a 9 week strain but breeder claims are just somewhat close estimates of how long is needed. Everyone's setup is different and when grown in different conditions flowering times will vary. You may be fine at 63 days and it might take 69 days or a day or three more or less. Watch your trichomes closely and when there are around 5% to 10% amber you will be at peak potency. 


I would suggest if you are looking for actual medication that contains high CBD that in the future you Google medicinal marijuana sites and see what strains they suggest and who the breeder is and see if you can get one or more of those strains if you find what you have this time turns out to not be what you had hoped for, that or at least purchase Medicine Man next time.


----------



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

Brick, thank you very much for the read, for the graphic chart and of course for your time. Your posts helped me a lot to understand some things i have questioned nowadays about cannabis. I have found on the i-net a strain that its told to have 6.9 percent cbd, the name of the strain is cannatonic adn it have a ratio of 1:1 thc to cbd.

Unfortunately, after this grow i dont know when i'll start to grow again, i cant grow all the time, i had this window for the firs grow and i had to do it. Cannatonic sounds a good medicinal plant that i would like to grow, of course i dont mind recreational strains(also growing now some a.m.s. plant from g.h.) but my main goal was for the medicinal purpose, those sever social anxiety's destroyed half of my life, i have searched something new to ease me.
Thanks again Brick!!!


----------



## madcatter (Jan 29, 2011)

The grow after this one will include some Cannatonic for me.... I need to find strains that help medically my conditions... pain relief is a major factor... when the grow is finished around end July will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks madcatter, dont forget about it please.


----------



## sniffer (Jan 29, 2011)

just take a sample bud at 9 weeks , nuke it and puff it
i start sampling at week 7


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 29, 2011)

Cristal said:


> Brick, thank you very much for the read, for the graphic chart and of course for your time. Your posts helped me a lot to understand some things i have questioned nowadays about cannabis.* I have found on the i-net a strain that its told to have 6.9 percent cbd, the name of the strain is cannatonic adn it have a ratio of 1:1 thc to cbd.*
> 
> Unfortunately, after this grow i dont know when i'll start to grow again, i cant grow all the time, i had this window for the firs grow and i had to do it. Cannatonic sounds a good medicinal plant that i would like to grow, of course i dont mind recreational strains(also growing now some a.m.s. plant from g.h.) but my main goal was for the medicinal purpose, those sever social anxiety's destroyed half of my life, i have searched something new to ease me.
> Thanks again Brick!!!




I think the percentage numbers for Cannatonic are being 'played with. Check out the difference in THC percentages between the breeder description and the test results. If Cannatonic has a 1 to 1 ratio of THC and CBD then if the breeder's THC information is accurate then the CBD ratio for Cannatonic should be 20% to 25% ... and it is not. 


Resin Seeds - Cannatonic 
*Strain:* Cannatonic
*Breeder:* Resin Seeds
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* indica/sativa
*Flowering:* ~67 days
Normal or female seeds. 


The best of both worlds, a phenotype selected from the hybrid cross between a female MK Ultra (F1) and the all time famous G13 Haze male. Grows like an Indica, smells like a Sativa and renders you... Cannatonic!

Indica/Sativa: 50/50
*THC: 20-25%*
Flowering time Indoor: 9-10 weeks
Harvesting time Outdoor: October
Yield Indoor: 500 gr per m2
Yield Outdoor: 250-400 gr per plant




*





*

Either the breeder or the test lab has to be incorrect about THC levels or a very close to equal THC to CBD ratio.


----------



## Cristal (Jan 29, 2011)

What do they mean by ice o lator in that chart?


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 30, 2011)

Cristal said:


> What do they mean by ice o lator in that chart?



It is what they call bubble hash.


----------



## napoleon7 (Aug 20, 2012)

i am just wondering how you feel the FIM method worked for you compared to the one you didn't prune. I have a few white rhino from green house seeds and was debating on pruning after reading that they dont's respond well, but i dont know if they were talking about the usuall old school methods of leaving just the bottom 4 branches or what, cause it looks like you got a shitload of nice tight colas from FIM pruning yers. I would say after nine weeks u could harvest. waiting longer will get more amber and probably more weight but if u want a great stone with a little lift harvest at 9 weeks when they are cloudy. at least that is my opinion. i know green house says nine but keep in mind dirt usually takes longer than hydro, or so they say, and nine weeks is an estimate just like what they say yer gonna get in dry weight per square meter. well anyways, good luck!


----------

